# Here is an interesting jig



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

If it was 50 dollars I would be interested. https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...51354131&_bta_c=9kx4yy9ehnu9ax7jiw113xhdlcudl


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well , at least they know which router to use :grin:


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

roofner said:


> If it was 50 dollars I would be interested. https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...51354131&_bta_c=9kx4yy9ehnu9ax7jiw113xhdlcudl


It’s about the same price as the UJK Parf dog drilling jig. The UKJ will be as accurate as a CNC but you have to build plywood jig for dust collection. 

The Woodpecker will have superior dust collection using a router but is a trade off for slightly less accuracy. Bearing age. The bearing get older they’ll loose accuracy as they wear overtime.

With this being a onetime tool, it beg to question where you will get replacement bearing from if Woodpeckers doesn’t make them anymore. 

UJK Parf Guide Drilling System - Lee Valley Tools

The onetime tool concept is silly. Life happens. It’s not a good idea to spend huge amounts of money on onetime Tools that required parts.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

$170 for a jig you might use twice in your lifetime (once for old guys)? I think Woodpecker is running low on good ideas.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> $170 for a jig you might use twice in your lifetime (once for old guys)? I think Woodpecker is running low on good ideas.


I agree completely, you would need to have a lot of use for this to justify buying it, or too much spare cash laying around and you cant think of ways to spend it so why not buy a jig you may only use once. I'd rather make one if I needed it. N


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Mike have you thought about using your cnc to make your own mft jig that you had made?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Steven Owen said:


> It’s about the same price as the UJK Parf dog drilling jig. The UKJ will be as accurate as a CNC but you have to build plywood jig for dust collection.
> 
> The Woodpecker will have superior dust collection using a router but is a trade off for slightly less accuracy. Bearing age. The bearing get older they’ll loose accuracy as they wear overtime.
> 
> ...


I agree I think the Parf drilling would be much better. I wish there was someone that would rent tools like this to others. I have seen this done with some gunsmithing tools. It works well.


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

hawkeye10 said:


> I agree I think the Parf drilling would be much better. I wish there was someone that would rent tools like this to others. I have seen this done with some gunsmithing tools. It works well.


It depends on how offen you use your Track Saw on the top. Most heavy track saw users wear out a top every 2-3 years. If your garage is your shop, your MDF top will eventually warp over 5-6 years and will have to be replaced.


----------

